# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  البحث عن شخصيتي

## kolo25

كنت في سن الثامنة عشرة  إنسان طبيعيا و لي الكثير من الأصدقاء و كنت أنسانا عديا إلى أن بدأت مشكلتي بحيث في يوم ما قررت أن أغير نفسي و هنا بدأت مشكلتي باني في الأول كنت احسبا لعبا  بحيث أنني بدأت أغير في تصرفاتي و طريقة كلامي مع تخشين أو ترقيق لصوتي و كل مرة كنت أقول يجب أن أكون مثل هكذا و بعد مدة أقول لا يجب أن أكون غير ذالك مرت فترة و بدأت مشاكلي مع الناس بدأت أحس أنني لا  أحد من الناس يحبني و لا بد لي أن أتغير لكي يحبني الناس و في هذه الفترة تجاوزت الباكلوريا و ذهبت غلى الجامعة هنا بدأت حالتي تتأزم أكثر فأكثر ففي العام الأول سيدي كم من مرة قررت أن أتوقف عن الدراسة بسبب كل الأفكار التي كانت تراودني بأن ليس لي أصدقاء و أن الناس تكرهني  و أذكر انه في يوم من الأيام أصبت بهستريا , انهيار و بدأت بالبكاء و أنا لا أعلم ما حصل لي فقررت التوقف عن الدراسة و بعد مدة 8 أشهر رجعت من جديد لدراسة و أتتمت دراستي  و تلك الأفكار لم تبتعد عني و لا حت التصرفات بحيث كل مرة أقول يجب أن أكون هكذا فمرة إنسان قليل الكلا م و مرة أقول لي نفسي يجب أن أكون اجتماعي أكثر و أغر من طريقة تصرفاتي و كل ذالك و أنا أحس بعذب نفسي في داخلي أنهيت دراستي و أنا على هذا الحال و بعد فترة من توجهي إلى الحياة العملية قررت أن أتوقف عن هذه الترهات و أنتبه إلى عملي لكن لم أستطع من التوقف عنها بحيث أنني أصبحت تائها لم أعد أعرف من أنا و أصبحت أفكاري مشوشة و كل مرة أظهر بشكل أمام الناس و سببت لي مشاكل مع الناس الذين اشتغل معهم  و انا الآن مقبل على الزاج وخائف من أن اسبب الأذى لأولادي و زوجتي و حائر هل اتمم الزواج أم لا
أحيطكم علما أنني ذهبت مرة فقط لطبيب نفسي فوصف لي لداوء و بعدها انقطعت عنه
عمري ألان 27 سنة و أحس أن هذه الحالة نقصت كثيرا
كما أنني في هذه الفترة 9 سنوات اكتسبت عدد من الأصدقاء 
كما أنني كذالك قمت ببعض المشاريع الناجحة 
أسف عن هذه الإطالة 
و مني لكم فائق الشكر و التقدير

----------


## kolo25

أرجوكم أعينوني حتى بكلمة

----------


## د.عادل

> و انا الآن مقبل على الزاج وخائف من أن اسبب الأذى لأولادي و زوجتي و حائر هل اتمم الزواج أم لا
> أحيطكم علما أنني ذهبت مرة فقط لطبيب نفسي فوصف لي لداوء و بعدها انقطعت عنه
> عمري ألان 27 سنة و أحس أن هذه الحالة نقصت كثيرا
> كما أنني في هذه الفترة 9 سنوات اكتسبت عدد من الأصدقاء 
> كما أنني كذالك قمت ببعض المشاريع الناجحة 
> أسف عن هذه الإطالة 
> و مني لكم فائق الشكر و التقدير


بدئت الان ما كان عليك فعله من 9 سنوات ، واهنئك على البداية الموفقة واتمنى ان تستمر ولا تتردد، تزوج وتعامل مع زوجتك وابنائك بمنتهى التلقائية، تعود ان تكون انت وليس غيرك، وتعامل مع العائلة والاخرين كما تحب ان تُعامل انت، لا تقف امام الصغائر حتى تتمكن من الوقوف امام الكبائر.

اطلع على هذا الموضوع عن الشـــــخصية

وقد ذكرت فيه التالي:




> الشخصية:
> ليست شيئاً يملكه فرد ولا يملكه اخر ، فلا يجوز القول بأن هذا له شخصية وهذا ليس له شخصية، هذه تعبيرات عامية خاطئة، والشخصية لا تعني ميزة ولا عيب، والمعروف بأن اي انسان لديه شخصيته المستقلة عن الاخر، وعلينا الا نحكم بالمظاهر الخارجية ، فقد يبدوا لنا الفرد بمظهر خارجي يختلف تماماً عن مظهره الداخلي من سيمات واتجاهات وميول قد لا تنعكس على مظهره الخارجي، لذا اختلف العلماء في تحديد نوع الشخصيات باختلاف تغير الفرد من يوم لاخر بل من وقت لاخر حسب الموقف الذي يعيشه، وتفاعلنا مع المجتمع المحيط بنا، وكذلك الشخصية مكتسبة، هي ليست شيئاً موجود نولد به، فهي نتاج التفاعل الإجتماعي.
> 
> وسؤوالك هل يمكن تعديل مثل تلك العيوب؟
> دعنا نسميها صفات افضل من عيوب، لان العيوب هي عطب او خلل، او ما يعيب الشخصية من صفة كالخيانة او الغدر او ما يرفضه المجتمع.
> يمكن التعديل في صفات الشخصية بعدت طرق ، منها ان يدرك الفرد ما به ويسعى لتعديله بنفسه، ويحتاج ذلك لقوة إرادة وعزيمة، وكذلك تأثره بالاحداث المحيطة به وتفاعله معها (كمن يشاهد فيلم سينمائية ويتأثر بشخصية الممثل مما يجعل هذا التأثر يغير من بعض صفاته كتقليد حركاته واسلوبه والتمثل بصفاته، الى ان يكتسبها ويتصف بها). وكذلك تأثرنا بالمحيطين بنا وحبنا لهم، ونرى في حياتنا من يتشبهون بنا او يقلدوننا دائماً، حتى وان لم يعربوا لنا عن حبهم لنا بل في معظم الاحيان يبدوا منهم العكس.
> فالاجابة نعم يمكن وبعدت طرق تختلف بالطريقة والمدة الزمنية من شخص لاخر


للجميع تحياتي.

----------


## amr_idka

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
        راي الدكتور متزن جدا وانا معجب جدا بكلام الدكتور
بس هوه لو كان يقدر يكون شخصيته واحده كان عمل كده من زمان
بس هوه مشكلته انه مش بيقدر يثبت شخصيته
انا حاسس ان دي المشكله ان شخصيته هوه ليس قادر على التحكم فيها ولا على تثبتها
                                                 وشكرا

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

شكرا يا دكتور علي نصائحك المفيدة

----------


## د.عادل

> شكرا يا دكتور علي نصائحك المفيدة


اشكركم لمشاركتكم
وفي انتظار رد الاخ كاتب الموضوع.
تحياتي للجميع.

----------


## amr_idka

انا اسف اني عقلت بس انا والله كنت بقول وجهه نظري
وطبعا انا مفهمش شئ جنبك يا دكتور بس انا والله كنت بس بقول ممكن يعني رأيي ولو بنسبه بسيطه جدااا يكون سليم

----------


## ناصر فؤاد

لابد من التعلم على عمل خطة لحياتك بعد تحديد الاهداف

----------


## kolo25

رمضان سعيد يا اخواني
اسف عن تأخري يا دكتر عادلفي الرد و ذالك لظروف عملي لان المكان الذي اعمل فيه لا توجد وسائل الاتصال و كم كنت تواقا لأجابتك عن موضوعي  و اشكرك جزيل الشكر عن الرد الجميل و المفيد
و لكن يا دكتور عادل أسوقف هنا لاحكي لك ما جرى لي في هذه الستت اسابيع
لما ذهبت يادكتور الى عملي تأزمت قليلا حالتي  و لا كن مع كثرة التفكير اصبحت أبحث عن حلول أخرى غير الحلول الأولى من بين هذه الحلول 
1 عدم التفكير كثيرا بحالتي 
2 حاولت أن تكون علاقتي بناس عادية بعيدة عن مشاحناتي الداخلية (المتمثلة في لماذا هذا يكرهني لماذا لا يتكلمون معي ......و من هذه الأنواع)
3 و هي الأهم زدت بأيماني بالله عز وجل و اكثرت من قراة القران و الصلاوات و الدعاء

و كانت النتائج ايجابية و لكن بقت من لحضة لأخرى تتكرر التفكير في حالتي
و لكن شيئ شد انتباهي طيلة هذه الاسابيع الست
من قبل يا دكتور كنت أميل الى الوحدة و لكن في مرة من المرات كنت اراقب جماعة يعملون معي و قلت لماذا لا اندمج معهم برغم انني أعرفهم منذ عام و نصف قلت في قرارت نفسي أخاف ان ينبذوني و لكن زدت اصرارا و قلت لبد لي من التجريب فلن أخسر شي
تقربت منهم و جلست معهم  و بدأت في الاندماج معهم يوما بعد يوم و كم كانت فرحتي كبيرة
بهم و كم كانت هم كذالك فرحتهم بي
اعلم يا دكتور انا عقولنا هي التي تعمل المشكلات و هي الوحيدة القادرة على حلها
لكن يا دكتور بقت في بعض الأوقات أحس بفراغ ذهني أو عقلي لااعرف سببه احس أني مشتت الأفكار لا أستطيع اتخاذ القرارات مع فتور في كل نفسية هذا هو الشي المحيرنمي الأن كيف أتخلص منه
و تقب مني فائق التقدير و الاحترام يا دكتور عادل

----------

